# Winter Predictions



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Winter 2003/2004*

I heard from a couple of resources that the Farmers almanac is calling for a very snowy winter.I cant see where people are getting this info because the Almanac doesn't put out any predictions till after October.Anyone hear anything about out approaching Winter?

The way I see it is it is setting up to be the same pattern as last years Winter, with the jet coming down from Canada bringer cold air.The Almanac calls for cold temperatures by the end of September.Hopefully we all get hit hard again.

My area was plagued with no snow for close to 3 straight winters in a row, starting back in 97 all the way untill 2000.Hopefully we are in a pattern like late 70's,I was only a kid back then and had a small plowing business with my sears st12 garden tractor.I used to make almost $200.00 a day, that was alot of money back then and for a 9 year old.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

If im not mistaken there is a similar post to this already out there that was started last week. Yes to answer your question I bought the Almanac once again this year and it is predicting a harsh winter for our regions.


Jay


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

*2003-2004 snowfall predictions*

well anybody read the farmers alminac? opinions - predictions?

I think this might be a banner year, hopefully 70"+ last year was 56" and the weather guessers are predicting 20-35% more snow then last year woohoo, now to finish sandblasting & painting my plow:realmad:


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

What about the midwest? Funny how the farmers alminacs written well before the season seem to be more accurate than the weathermen calling the stuff a couple days out


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

So far were looking at another big winter here in New York. They are saying that the snowfall amounts will be about the same as last year!!! Im sure everybody here remembers the presidents day blizzard. Me and Dad plowed days on in and had to use the back hoe to get most of the drivways.payup


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BRING IT ON!

In my neck of NY.............We got 150 plus inches .....
which equals $$$$$$$$$$$$ !

If the snow would start right after the BBQ......
I WILL be happy !........................geo


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Here you go ratlover. Just for you from the Farmers Almanac. Region 9 Forecast Chicago and Southern Great Lakes. 

Winter will be cold, with temperatures three degrees below normal, on average Tempuratures will be very cold much of the time from late November through January, with the coldest periods in early December, from about Christmas to New Years, and again in late January. The first half of November, and the months of February and March, will be milder, with temperatures a bit above normal. Precipitation will be slightly above normal, due to a wet February, and snowfall will be near normal. The heaviest snowfalls will occur in late November, early and late December, and mid-January.


There is your winter rundown. If anyone else wants me to post the predictions from the Almanac from their area let me know.


Jay


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok i agree with Geo figure the BBQ is October 18th. If mother nature gives us like two days to get ready when we get home it can snow on the 21st 

Jay


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Who is saying this? I watch the news and weather channel and I have not heard any mention of winter yet. Farmers Almanac? When is it published? In the summer. This means they did most of the writing last winter. Sounds up to date to me.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

thanks


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Can you post my region please.I live in New Jersey.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Farmer's Almanac predictions are actually made two years ahead.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Greater New York- New Jersey Region 2 Forecast

The first half of the winter will be exceptionally cold, and the second half will have above-normal temperatures. Except persistent cold from mid-November through early January, with other cold spells in late January and mid-Febraury. Precipitation will be normal, with near-normal snowfall. Snowy periods will occur in early December and mid- to late January. A northeaster in early March will bring heavy snow inland and mostly rain near the coast.

After wet snow in early April, spring will come quickly, with temperatures in April and May averaging about three degrees above normal.


Jay


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok this is for my good friend ROOSTER

Central Great Plains Region 11 Forecast

Winter will bring ABOVE NORMAL snowfall. ( I hope your happy now buddy haha) Expect the snowiest periods in mid- to late November, near Thanksgiving, in mid- and late January, and in February. Watch for heavy snows in the foothills in mid-March and early April. Temperatures will be a degree or two milder than normal, on average, in the foothills and near or a bit colder than normal elsewhere. The coldest temperatures will occure in late December, with record cold possible.

Wet snow will accumulate in mid-April in Iowa and Northern Nebraska, Otherwise expect alternating periods of rain and sunshine.


Jay


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I merged the two threads together, since this one was started first, it will hold the subject title.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

ok, I thought my thread disapeared


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Okay Jay,

By your sayso! (LOL) I'll be ready to plow by mid Nov!

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I have to chuckle. We sit here reading about the winter forecast which none of us can believe. Heck, the weather man can't get 12 hours in advance of an incoming front right, what's to make one think they can forecast one or two years in advance with any type of accuracy. We want to believe it so badly that it hurts. Snow... Snow... Snow!!! I'm guilty of it too. I want to believe the forecast. Wouldn't it be great it were believable. The only way we'll know is come April we'll be able to look back and judge the winter. We'll either be heaping praise or cursing Mother Nature for whatever she bestows upon us.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I said last year that i felt there was going to be a good winter, and i was right. But that was just luck, or maybe i should ask for donations for weather forecasts.


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

OK I did it! I started the thread that is started this time every year. Any predictions on the up coming winter for the Northeast? I don't think it'll be as bad as last season but I do think there'll be above average snow fall. PLEASE PLEASE SNOW!!


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Sorry to say I think your a little late... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10958


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

not here in the snow plowing section.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Haha I have been typing away at the requests of other plowsiters. Ive been posting the Farmers Almanac predictions for alll ther regions that everyone has been requesting on that particular post.


Jay


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

One thing is for sure it will snow, where and how much depends on where you are located.

Geoff


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I think it might snow a bit, but then again, it might not. It may get cold, or temps may be above normal. It will probably be dark about 60% of the day for the winter season.

Now where do I collect my $ 80K salary?payup


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I'm waiting for Gary Gray to get the tropical season behind him and see his winter predictions. Weather sevice here says less precipitation then normal and about normal temps

Bill


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Pelican,

Best I can do for that forcast is to buy you lunch!  

I hope it will stop raining tomorrow, so we can get some work done.


----------



## Bossfan (Jan 7, 2003)

It will be about time that KS got some freaking snow!!!:realmad: I am ready to start plowing tomorrow!!! Kansas City always gets missed by the cold fronts with the moisture. The storm cells either go south or north like clockwork. To all you guys that live where 60" plus a year occurs- you should be extremely thankfull for all that green snow!payup I would move to another state just to plow that much!!! I start getting excited if I see fluries. ROOSTER will verify that I am by far the most die-hard and extreme plowing fanatic you will probably ever meet. Since I knew the word snow-plow when I was two, I would sit by the window and watch city trucks plow our streets. I would stay up entire nights just to see those powerful trucks push a wave of snow way up into the neighbors (and my) driveway. Nothing has changed now. I still get a kick out of watching those big highway and city trucks. For those of you that do get snow all the time so that you are very used to it, I know I wouldn't get bored of it. It's in my blood!!!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Bring it on baby, bring it on! I like alot of snowfalls with nice amounts of snow. Enough inches that people wont attempt to do it themselves and will ask you to do it instead.  Haha, here it is only September and we are talking like its gonna snow tomorrow! Thats funny! Mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bossfan _
> *I am by far the most die-hard and extreme plowing fanatic you will probably ever meet. Since I knew the word snow-plow when I was two, I would sit by the window and watch city trucks plow our streets. I would stay up entire nights just to see those powerful trucks push a wave of snow way up into the neighbors (and my) driveway. Nothing has changed now.  *


Your gonna have to fight to get that title. I always thought I was the most die-hard SNOW PLOW fanatic.



Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok, were gonna fight over whos the biggest plow nut, then I must get in this. Bossfan, everything you listed sounds normal to me because I did and still do the samethings! I love watching by the window as the town truck comes up my street. Im pretty lucky because I live on a cul-de-sac, and when they come up my street, their up here a while doing the whole turn-around part.  When I was little, I would sit by the window for what seemed like forever waiting for the town truck to come by. It was funny because you would see the flashing light reflecting off the neighbors houses before you saw the actual truck coming. I would be yelling in my house, HERE HE COMES, I SEE THE FLASHING LIGHT! LOL!! Then he would pass by and I would be asking my mom, you think hes gonna come back?? I wanna see him again, LOL! Yea, as you can tell, I was pretty bad back then. I still love to see the town truck come up our street, its just that I dont yell and scream through the house like I used to.  Mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

HAHAHA MIke i live on a Cul-de-sac too. I think that gets us extra points when it comes to bein total plow nuts since we get to watch just how good the town driver is when he plows that turn around and get to watch for that much longer 


Jay


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey guy's i live on a corner of 2 roads. I get to see the same plow go by 4 times in an hour  and i get to see the truck spreading the mix extra heavy in the intersection  Plus on those windy days when the snow drifts they go by several more times than on a normal route


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

I actually prevent the city from plowing my street,i plow it myself.I did all last winter.What I do is plow all the snow from my street near the front of my house.Then i push a large protion of it onto my lawn "more liquid on my lawn'
then I leave a huge pile on my street in front of my house then drive over it a few times.This way an oppurtunist is prevented from parking in my spot, unless there truck is as big as mine and has 4x4 capabilities.

One thing that sucks in my neighbor hood is you can spend lots of time digging out then once you leave to run errands or something an opportunist will take your spot.:yow!: 

By plowing my street and collecting most of the snow off of it i can control parking spaces on my street and free up proper areas for others to park.Beside's, the city does such an awful job once they come around to my block.I dont get paid for it and i dont care, I just want ,my spot and no one to have it.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

When there is an accident on the road the town will get sued for poor snow removal and then come looking for you. Paid or not I would not touch a road unless you worked for the town as a sub-contractor.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

You both make good points. I always touch up my street a little better when the town truck pulls away and I know for sure he isnt coming back. They never do the circle part good enough in my oppinion, but I guess you cant blame them, they have so many streets to do, they do each one so its "good enough". So since I like doing it  , I dont mind going out there and taking over where they left off and I doubt I could ever be held responsible if something was to happen because I dont do the whole street, I just make it better than they did by taking the time to make it nice and neat.  Mike


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> I would not touch a road unless you worked for the town as a sub-contractor.


lets not go there again, we had a big thread on this last year, he plows his road & I plow ours. I bet you are one of those guys that dont give free plows or discounted plows to elderly neighbors either


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

I actually live next door to an old woman.I take care of plowing all her snow for free when I get extra time.Also tend to extend my services and do some other neighbors in my neighbor hood.Mostly sidewalk work, I have such a huge sno thrower that it takes only minutes to clear my driveway and walks, so I continue on doing both houses next to me and charge nothing for it.
Though an occasioanl thank you would be nice but she is so old she never leaves the house.I look at it this way what if she needed an ambulance and her driveway was snowed in?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

We had a thread discussing who does some plowing for free and who are the people they do for free, but it was a long time ago. I do my fair share of plowing for free to, I dont mind at all helping old people out because I know its very hard work to go out there and try and shovel it all, plus the snow is very heavy when you are shoveling it. I dont wanna make this thread go off topic, but I wanted to give my 2 cents to make sure Nate knows Im a good guy.  Mike


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Mike 97 SS _
> *We had a thread discussing who does some plowing for free and who are the people they do for free, but it was a long time ago. I do my fair share of plowing for free to, I dont mind at all helping old people out because I know its very hard work to go out there and try and shovel it all, plus the snow is very heavy when you are shoveling it. I dont wanna make this thread go off topic, but I wanted to give my 2 cents to make sure Nate knows Im a good guy.  Mike *


lol the reply was directed @ CT not you


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL! Sorry Nate! I really thought it was directed at beherit316, and somewhat to me, but I guess not.  Mike


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I do plow for cookies.

Big difference in plowing an elderly's drive for free and a town road for free. Your choice, your loss to when someone takes it all.

No insurance for plowing covers you for plowing public roads. You need a special note to do private roads. Only paid sub-contractors can plow a public road for a town. You have to have permission. Maybe Pelican will chime in as he has one truck that works roads.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I drop my plow just to move back what the town plow puts in front of the house. Living on the corner i like to see around the piles so i put them about 15 feet into my front lawn Gotta love the pile of stones in april. As for freebies, I usually do some family, and also am going to barter this year for a good friend.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

> _Originally posted by snowplowjay _
> *Your gonna have to fight to get that title. I always thought I was the most die-hard SNOW PLOW fanatic.
> 
> 
> ...


Jay,
I happen to know Bossfan personally, we talk about snow all summer long, waiting for the first flake of the season.

Good luck on the "race for the title"

Rick


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It's sooooo tempting to bring back a statement made by a rookie Plowsite member a while back, but he's mellowed out since then


----------



## Bossfan (Jan 7, 2003)

I am not on here claiming to be the worlds greatest snow-plower or anything like that, I always learn something new every year. Thats why I'm always on this site trying to learn more about this thing that I (and probably the rest of you all) enjoy doing so much. This to me is something that is fun but just so happens to pay the bills as well. Snowplowjay, yep; been there done that on the cul-de-sacs and city streets. Before I moved from the city I used to live on a cul-de-sac that was always plowed last, so, i would just help the city out. I sit drinking a cappucino after my routes are done waiting for the next round and watch the guy across the street plow a mall or commercial building just to see what techniques he uses that I might not have thought of (or to criticize the crappy job he is doing)


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Let me correct anyone who thinks they love snowplows, snowplowing, and snow removal equipment more than i do. I have been involed in plowing the year i was born. I grew up around meyer snowplows and big town trucks with plows on them and loaders and everything else that can remove snow.I have snowplow advertisment posters on my wall. Fot the past few years i have been usintg my dads back hoe to do driveways while my dad ran the truck. Nobody loves plows and plowing more than me and thats a fact


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

*die hard plowers*

Does this mean that when the snow is falling you "die hard plowers " are still going to be here arguing about who is the most die hard, when the rest of us Professional plowers are out making some money!!payup


----------



## Bossfan (Jan 7, 2003)

What Snowjoker said!!!! Meyer22288, sounds like you and me are in the same category. Been there, done that. Snowplow fans till the end! But, the people that know me would tell you that i am by far THE biggest snow removal fanatic. I can back it up to!! BRING IT ON MEYER22288!!! Sorry, JK. All in fun.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

You guys all think you are snowplow nuts, but Snow is truly the first real addict that I met. 

The guy had (may still have) a Fisher plow frame in his bedroom with working lights! Now that is someone who loves plowing....


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike Nelson _
> *You guys all think you are snowplow nuts, but Snow is truly the first real addict that I met.
> 
> The guy had (may still have) a Fisher plow frame in his bedroom with working lights! Now that is someone who loves plowing.... *


Well I guess Ive got the same plowing fever as Snow since I am rigging up ProSno's old Diamond Headgear to mount in my room. Im just waiting to get the lights wired and I may rig up an electric motor to run a lift cylinder 

Jay


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Jay I am going to ask my wife if she would allow me to do that in our bedroom  LOL

You guys truly are Crazzzyyyy!!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I already asked mine. She said "No way" - those guys must not be married. Choose between a plow frame and a warm body to snuggle up against. I guess the title - "Extreme Plow Nut" is between Snow, ProSno and snowplowjay.


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

Mick, You must not be a real snow plow crazy, If you were I'm sure you would have gone straight out and bought Snow Way equipment and set it all up and then when the wife was about to beat you with the broom you could have innocently said, " But Sweetie I thought you said Snow way, I'm sorry." 
Of course then you make up and she forgets about all the equipment (Snow Way that is).


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

My friends & family & some of you here know I'm a certifiable snow nut (not just snow plowing LOL). We were at my 6 year old son's football game this past weekend, and the field we were at was right behind that town's municipal garage. So even though we had already had a long day (2 games!) and were ready to get home, I had to drag them the long way out of the parking lot so we could look at their snow equipment, even though my wife told me "it looks the same as the last municipal garage we stopped at, and the last contractor's facility we stopped at, and the last NJ Dot facility we stopped at, and the one for sale down the road..." I didn't really hear her  But me & my son enjoyed checking out the "new" stuff (because we hadn't seen THOSE plows before LOL). She might understand one day... probably not. Then after that I had to slow down & get in the right hand lane of the 10 lane highway we were on so we could check out the Highway department's facility I had noticed on the way to the game LOL. I believe my son will put us all to shame as far as being snow nuts though. You kids posting here were watching for the town trucks to come along eventually when younger. Besides that, and he comes in the trucks or loaders whenever possible; when I get home I see he is doing his own plowing, and once after being gone for several days for a blizzard, I came home to a lecture complete with reenactment of how I should have plowed XYZ parking lot LOL. Yep, he's a kid after my own heart, or however that saying goes.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

my neighbor has fisher headgear he is giving me which is gonna go in my room beleave it or not. its been sitting in a field for almost 6 or 7 years. its complete headgear and i even get the 9ft fisher plowblade that goes with it. I can't fit the 9ft blade in my room although it has a snofoil on it. I'll sand and paint both the headgear and the blade. the headgear will go nicely with all the fisher broshures and my fisher plow book.(plowing with the storm)


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Well, I do have a separate 7 room house that I use as an office and is completely dedicated to snowplowing. Plus the garage for that house, three other outbuildings, lot and five acreas. (It's a separate address that adjoins my home address). I store my barrels of Magic-0 in that garage, just built an 8'x8'x8' building to hold bulk Magic Salt and have my plows in the front yard of that house. Does that count? It's my retreat from the world. I'll have to post some pictures.


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

*Over / Under*

*Over 48"*


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Sometimes it's said of patriotic Americans, "If you cut him he bleeds red, white, and blue."

I think we can settle this whole snowplow fanatic issue real simply. Everyone who thinks they're in the running for biggest snowplow fanatic, slash your wrist--the rest of us will watch and see who bleeds white....  

(Ok, maybe that's a little extreme. Sorry.)


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by digger242j _
> *Sometimes it's said of patriotic Americans, "If you cut him he bleeds red, white, and blue."
> 
> I think we can settle this whole snowplow fanatic issue real simply. Everyone who thinks they're in the running for biggest snowplow fanatic, slash your wrist--the rest of us will watch and see who bleeds white....
> ...


Well Digger just established who is the winner of the Snow Plow Psycho 

He won hands down.
LOL

Jay


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Good to see digger making regular appearances again!


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I was thinking the same thing Pelican! And it's good to see Jay still posting after Digger242's post (having personally met & hung out with the original "Digger", I still can't bring myself to leave the 242 out yet, he just may return from the corn fields to post again...  ). I was worried Jay might really try that, thinking the blood really will come out white   

I'll take $20.00 on the under here. Our average is 24" and I just can't believe we'd get 2 years in a row that much above average. I hope I lose this bet!


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

What does the Farmer's Almanac say for Colorado?

Steve is predicting a big winter, just a gut feeling and all the cool wet weather we have had this summer and fall.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Karen, wet??? you call this wet. I have mushrooms growing in my yard. I think we are going to get buried. It has DOWNPOURED 3-5 days a week.

On a side note... do you adjust your seasonal rates on ne jobs based on gut feelings?

Howard


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes, for new accounts we are pricing them a little higher. We went with three-year contracts this year, and so bumped up the prices some already for that (price stays the same for three years). Because of the drought year two seasons back, and the following summer when Lake Dillon was half empty, last year I gave our returning customers an extra 5% off if they returned their paid contracts by July 1. So it was sort of like a rebate on the really light year. We had a few customers who did not sign up but went and bought snow blowers and thought they would do it themselves, only thinking about the one really light year. Then last season after the nine straight days of snow at the end of February, and the big storm in March, we got them all back.

It's pretty interesting, but we have kept track of how many times we have gone out to plow each season, and it really does not matter if it is a big year or a light year, we pretty much average the same amount of plow days, plus or minus about 5. The drought year was only 7 plow days below average. It is just a difference of plowing more 2" snows vs. bigger storms, and some more loader time for Steve to push back storage piles.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

By the way, it is raining now, and has been since we got home . . . more snow up on the peaks in the morning.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Karen,

There you go getting my hopes up again!

:waving: 
 

Keep up the good work!

Rick


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

I chatted with my local weatherman the other day, his early call is 31" for this winter. Less than last years 48", but more than avg. 28". He said he's still in hurricane mode, but that's his opinion. FYI This guy missed last year totals by a couple of inches and was all most dead nuts on most of the storms.


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

OK now I would like to know about my area too. What does it say about the okanagan valley in British Columbia? We've had so much sunshine this summer when it rained yesterday I took the day off. Finally some relief for the fire fighters in and near so many towns in BC. I think we had in excess of 80 days with no rain and humidity at around 15%. Reservoirs are below 50% we need rain . . . and snow lots of snow.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Windmill: I am sorry to say that The Old Farmers Almanac Lists weather forecasts only for 16 Regions of the UNITED STATES. 


As for Colorados forecast:

The Central Great Plains region which covers Denver and points East.

Winter will bring above-normal snowfall. Expect the snowiest periods in mid- to late November, near Thanksgiving, in mid- and later January, and in late February. Watch for heavy snows in the foothills in mid-March and early April. Temperatures will be a degree or two milder than normal, on average, in the foothills and near or a bit colder than normal elsewhere. The coldest temperatures will occur in late December, with record cold possible.



The Rocky Mountains region which covers points west of Denver.

Winter will be quite a bit milder than normal. Temperatures will average three to five degrees above normal. Despite relatively mild temperatures on average, it will be cold in early to mid- November, late December, and early February. Expect a drier than normal winter with below-normal snowfall. Precipitation will be 30 to 50 percent below normal. The snowiest periods will be in mid-November and early Feburary
April and May will be a bit cooler and drier than normal. While there will be snow showers in mid-April, there will not be any big spring snowstorms.


There you Colorado region folks go I hope this helps 

Jay


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

Yup, the storry of a Cunucks life, nobody cares:crying: 
Oh well I guess this winter will be a surprise then 
And we'l still have our Canadaian beer 
and I will still be able to say I AM CANADIAN while drinking my Molsons.
Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, I done fell out with those Farmer's Almanac folks already! I don't like that forecast at all :crying:

(But thanks for posting it, Jay) 

Here is what the peaks looked like this morning:

This first picture is of the Continental Divide from our front porch. These mountains are east of us, between us and Denver; and Keystone, Arapahoe Basin, and Loveland ski areas are also this direction.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

And this picture is across Lake Dillon towards the Ten Mile Range, which is where Breckenridge is. If you can see in the picture well enough, you can see the snow is as far down as the top of some of the ski runs. This is to our south. On the other side of this mountain range is Copper Mountain, and west of there, Vail and Beaver Creek. And more to the southwest is Leadville.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I think Karen and I are going to be the winners of first plow down. I have 2" forecasted tonight, up to 4" tommorrow. She has 2-5 forecasted for tommorrow night. 

And the race is on:waving:


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

God bless you two!!!!!


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Actually, I'd say it's pretty apparent they are already blessed!!   Thanks for posting those beautiful pictures. Mmmmm... Snow


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

I would have to agree.... Those are some beautiful pictures

May the snow gods decend upon you


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I am so glad to see my post was combined with another, and that the last 3 pages where about who has snow plow fever worse. I love it how people will tell you in a post that this or that has already been discussed "why didn't you search first before posting?". But Its O.K. to get way off track of the original subject. I am little worn out about the double standards here and on Lawnsite.com. So thanks Plowsite for combining my post with another and not telling me. ( As I was looking for it for the past 3 days, using the search with no luck), And it was great talking about everything else under the sun or snow cloud besides winter weather predictions.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Brimow, 
I apologize that we upset you. 
1. When you started your thread there were already 2 other threads started that day & 2 days before on the same subject.
2. While this thread did get a little off topic, there are plenty of posts in a long thread that pertain to the subject (well more than half?). Many of those were before your post was merged, so maybe you feel like you were ignored, but it was simply that the subject was already being actively discussed. Also, since I know you have been in this biz for a while now, I know that you know that the subject is kind of an off topic & fun one because nobody can accurately forecast what winter has in store for us. So this subject usually turns into a fun discussion, and I'm really not sure how many more serious predictions we can eek out of the currently active members, after the many that were already made here. 
3. The search comments you made don't count in this case (and believe me I agree with you on that one, bring up the old post on any subject to add to it). There was nothing to search because we usually have these fun threads before each particular season. So in the past we never discussed the winter of 2003 - 2004.
4. According to the rules, we do not have to notify members about edited threads, but we often will. In this particular case I guess we assumed that if you couldn't find it, you probably would have checked out any similarly named threads, and subsequently find it. However, if you should have a problem finding a thread in the future, please feel free to contact us so we can help figure out the problem. A thread did disappear for no reason just this past week, but as soon as it was discovered missing the thread starter contacted us & we worked on trying to locate it. If it had been merged, or moved to the moderator forum etc. that member would have found out right away instead of searching for it for 3 days (in that case the thread just disappeared into thin air actually  )
5. Feel free to start a new thread requesting serious replies only & we won't merge it with this one. However, please add to your post for people to not contact us moderators about the fact that the subject is already being discussed, so that we moderators don't have to deal with those members PMing & E-mailing us about it (which is why we do these types of merges in the first place). We will forward any such complaint messages for you to respond to & explain to them. My prediction post is in this thread, so I won't be responding to that new thread if you start one, just so you know. Good luck & once again I apologize for any confusion we created for you by fixing the confusion on the forums.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

If your e-mail notification is on then you should have been notified of the merging and of subsequent postings. If this is not the case please let us know so we can look into it.


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

Well my prediction is for 100" (average is 98") 


All coming 2" at a time.  

If this happens I may have to take the summer off!


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I was more perturbed at the fact that people are quick to jump on someone for starting new threads that have already been talked about and then a big shouting match goes on and then the thread gets closed. But we can go on and on for pages about everything else but what the thread is about. I agree that if the subject is currently being talked about, one shouldn't post a new thread about a current issue or subject. It just would've been nice to know that my thread was deleted and merged with anothers. I mean how long has plow site been around? And you think some of the same subjects aren't going to come up again? I dunno, maybe I'm just mad that snow is ify here in these parts. Sorry.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

That's OK. I didn't do the merge, but it sounds like CT did, and that he did send you notification of the merge, so check your profile to make sure those settings are correct to allow the notifications. If not let us know because I think there is a problem with that that is being worked on. Many people aren't getting the notifications at LS, and possibly here as well? And maybe this will help, I predict 40" for your area this winter!! Good luck!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

If it's of any consolation, I considered deleting your thread entirely and asking you to post here instead since I had already merged two other threads on the same topic. At that point no one had responded to it.


> But we can go on and on for pages about everything else but what the thread is about.


When a thread gets "tired", it tends to drift off topic. Would you have us close them all when this happens?

Predictions are not based on facts, only conjectures and hopes, and are certainly nothing to get one's self worked up over!


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I did merge the thread with the two that had already been merged. I am sorry that you did not get your PM, I can send it to you now LOL as I saved the copy. I understand your reasoning and we try to limit what we can.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

My prediction is that Delaware will get 0" of snow. I am telling Santa Claus not to bring them any because they are so nasty to our beloved Plowsite Moderators.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

SnoJob,
You are just down right MEAN! But then again the word "beloved" & moderator are usually not found in the same sentence on MBs, so I guess I won't have you lynched for saying such nasty stuff about snow to other members here. But don't do that again please!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

BRL, what do I have to do to keep you on topic?:realmad:


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Ooopss! I forgot to add to that post: My prediction for the Winter of 2003\4 for the Florida Panhandle = 2 dustings.


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

No real big deal. I didn't get a PM about the thread so thats why I was a little bitter. But I completely understand merging threads of the same subject at the same time. Can't argue that. Any who, Alot of people around here are saying another hard winter for the northeast, and if Chuck would return my e-mails I could find out whether or not I will buy his truck and take on a couple more accounts. So if anyone has heard or seek Chuck tell him to email me about his truck. Thanks. Before the War On Presidents Day 2003


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Let's hope what you've been hearing is correct! Chuck has had limited internet time in the past week or so due to various reasons, and I'm sure he hasn't seen all of his messages probably. I'll let him know you're interested in his truck & hopefully he can get back to you soon. Northern Georgia area - 3.5" (that's for you Pelican).


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*Gary Gray*

Here's his snow prediction


----------

